# wie eine Jugendausgabe von... aussehen



## lady jekyll

Hola de nuevo:

¿Cómo se traduciría al español "wie eine Jugendausgabe von Dani DeVito aussehen"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## analisabeth

lady jekyll said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduciría al español "wie eine Jugendausgabe von Dani DeVito aussehen"?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 

Hola,

"Parecer una versión joven de Danni DeVito",  sería una opción


----------



## lady jekyll

analisabeth said:


> Hola,
> 
> "Parecer una versión joven de Danni DeVito",  sería una opción




Hola Analisabeth:
Me encanta tu propuesta. Muchas gracias por tu tiempo. 
Mi última duda es ¿puede aplicarse 'versión' a persona? Supongo que de forma figurativa/metafórica, sí (al igual que en alemán...) ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## analisabeth

Yo entiendo que si, al igual que en alemán.
Pero igual hay mejores propuestas.
Saludos


----------



## Birke

Hola

Yo diría sencillamente "parecer Danni DeVito de joven": _Fulano parece Danni DeVito de joven_.

O bien: _Fulano es/parece la viva imagen de Danni DeVito de joven_.


----------



## Birke

Hola otra vez,

¿No os gustó mi propuesta? 

A ver si con este ejemplo os parece más aceptable:

Peter sieht wie eine Jugendausgabe seines Vaters aus.

Pedro es (parece) el vivo retrato de su padre (de joven/a la misma edad)


Saluditos


----------



## lady jekyll

Birke said:


> Hola otra vez,
> 
> ¿No os gustó mi propuesta?
> 
> A ver si con este ejemplo os parece más aceptable:
> 
> Peter sieht wie eine Jugendausgabe seines Vaters aus.
> 
> Pedro es (parece) el vivo retrato de su padre (de joven/a la misma edad)
> 
> 
> Saluditos



Sí, Birke, me encantaron tus propuestas (todavía estoy pensando cuál escoger): muchíiiisimas gracias a ti y a los demás. 
¡Sois unos foreros fantásticos!

Saludos


----------



## Birke

Es que, siendo novata, no sabía… si estaba metiendo la pata.



lady jekyll said:


> ¡Sois unos foreros fantásticos!



Lo mismo pensé yo al encontraros hace apenas unos días.


----------



## analisabeth

Hola,
La ultima propuesta de Birke es sin duda la mejor. ( el vivo retrato...)
Yo escogería esta.
Estoy de acuerdo en que los foreros aqui son  geniales... saludos


----------

